# Handysuche



## Payne (25. März 2010)

Ich besitze seit heute das LG KU990 - da hat sich auch gleich der Fehler eingeschmuggelt, dass das Handy "Kein Netz" hat... Nach mehreren Mails will der Support nun das Handy zurücknehmen für die Reperatur.
Ich habe einen Monat lang Rückgaberrecht, nur ich möchte diesen nicht wirklich in Anspruchnehmen, wenn die Leute das Ding dann schon so auf Vordermann gebracht haben...

Bin mir sehr unsicher ob das Handy nun so das gelbe vom Ei ist. Der Touchscreen geht so für mich i.O. und SMS per Tastatur sind nur leider frustrierend (Finger zu groß für kleine Tasten). Ich habe noch keine wirkliche Sms zum Versand geschrieben, da ich ja wie gesgat kein Netz hab :/ Der MP3 Player ist sehr gut und die Kamera ist mittelprächtig bzw. brauchbar, schickes Design ABER der Akku hat nach dem Aufladen heute Vormittag nur noch bis eben, einen Strich - sprich die Akkulaufzeit scheint seeehr schlecht zu sein. (Radio und Fernsehen sind bestimmt kostenpflichtig sowie GoogleMaps etc. nicht wahr?)
Zuvor hatte ich viele Jahre ein Samsung SGH-x660 was ja nun eigtl. gar keinen Zusatzschnickschnack hat ^^" Mit dem Handy habe ich aber sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Laufzeit des Akkus gemacht!
Ich sah mich noch etwas weiter um und fand auf Amazon das Samsung SGH-f480(i). Im Vergleich hat es vllt eine Bessere Gesamtbewertung als das LG bekommen, jedoch, wenn ich in die einzelnen Testdinge reinsehe, hat es weniger Akkulaufzeit, keinen Blitz und anderen Kram nicht. Darum frag ich mich z.B. warum es dann besser sein soll!? O.O

Kann mir jmd. eins von den beiden oder vllt sogar noch ein ganz andres Handy empfehlen? Eins unter 170 (evtl.), Kamera (mind. 3MP, am besten mit Blitz), MP3Player (evtl. mit Playlist), Qwertz-Tastatur, Video Abspielfunktion (also von FIlmen etc.) und eigentlich hab ich die ganze Zeit mit einem Touchscreen-Handy geliebäugelt, doch wenn sich was besseres bietet - warum nicht. (Ich weiß das klingt jetzt nach ner Eierlegenden-Wollmilchsau...)

Danke im Voraus!
LG Payne


----------



## Dr Dau (26. März 2010)

Hallo!



Payne hat gesagt.:


> .....und SMS per Tastatur sind nur leider frustrierend (Finger zu groß für kleine Tasten).


Die Handys werden halt immer kleiner. 
Hinzu kommen immer mehr Funktionen.
Irgendwo/irgendwie muss der ganze Kram halt untergebracht werden.
Irgendwo habe ich noch ein uraltes Handy (müsste so ca. 15-20 Jahre alt sein ) rumliegen..... DAS hat schöne grosse Tasten. 
Aber dafür nichtmal eine SMS Funktion. 



Payne hat gesagt.:


> Der MP3 Player ist sehr gut und die Kamera ist mittelprächtig bzw. brauchbar, schickes Design ABER der Akku hat nach dem Aufladen heute Vormittag nur noch bis eben, einen Strich - sprich die Akkulaufzeit scheint seeehr schlecht zu sein.


Tja, die ganzen Funktionen benötigen ja auch Strom (zumindest wenn man sie nutzt).
Aber so eine Akkulaufzeit ist schon arg wenig.
Da mag man sich garnicht ausrechnen was passiert wenn man auch mal telefoniert. 
Eine mögliche Ursache für die kurze Akkulaufzeit könnte die ständige Netzsuche sein (kein Stand-by).



Payne hat gesagt.:


> Radio und Fernsehen sind bestimmt kostenpflichtig sowie GoogleMaps etc. nicht wahr?


Für GoogleMaps muss eine Datenverbindung aufgebaut werden..... dafür musst Du also zahlen.
Wenn es sich um Internetradio/Internetfernsehen handelt, dann gilt das gleiche wie für GoogleMaps.
Ich vermute aber eher dass es ein UKW Radio ist und Fernsehen über DVB-T (im Volksmund auch Überallfernsehen/Überall-TV genannt) empfangen wird.
Dann ist es kostenlos (es sei denn Du hast noch kein Radio/TV bei der GEZ angemeldet ).



Payne hat gesagt.:


> Zuvor hatte ich viele Jahre ein Samsung SGH-x660 was ja nun eigtl. gar keinen Zusatzschnickschnack hat ^^" Mit dem Handy habe ich aber sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Laufzeit des Akkus gemacht!


Wie gesagt..... um so mehr Funktionen, um so höher der Stromverbrauch. 
 Irgendwo lässt sich aber immer Strom sparen, wenn auch eher nur wenig.
Z.B. sind die Tastentöne meiner Meinung nach alles andere als nötig/sinnvoll..... ich habe sie bei mir jedenfalls deaktiviert..... und kann mein Handy trotzdem uneingeschränkt nutzen. 



Payne hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß das klingt jetzt nach ner Eierlegenden-Wollmilchsau...


Ich bin kein Verfechter dieser "Multifunktionsgeräte".
Ein Handy ist zum telefonieren da..... alles andere überlasse ich lieber Geräten die dafür extra konzipiert sind. 
Eine Ausnahme würde ich noch machen..... Handy mit Kamera (aber nur wenn sie einen Blitz hat).
Und dass aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: ein Handy hat man (normalerweise) immer dabei..... und kann so z.B. bei einem Unfall Beweisfotos knipsen.
Als Beispiel seinen mal Strassenschäden genannt.
Wenn diese nicht ausgeschildert sind, man nicht mit ihnen rechnen musste und es auch nicht möglich war sie rechtzeitig zu erkennen, muss der entstandene Schaden ersetzt werden.
Wenn es aber erstmal passiert ist..... man den Abschleppwagen gerufen hat..... nach Hause ist um die Kamera zu holen..... um dann den Ort des Geschehens zu fotografieren..... kann es schon zu spät sein.
Schilder können nämlich innerhalb weniger Minuten aufgestellt sein..... und dann soll man erstmal beweisen dass sie vorher dort nicht standen. 
Eigentlich geht man ja nicht davon aus dass man einen Unfall hat, an dem Beispiel sieht man aber dass eine eingebaute Kamera durchaus eine Daseinsberechtigung haben kann. 

Empfehlungen kann ich Dir nicht geben (bin ja kein Verfechter ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Leola13 (26. März 2010)

Hai,

ich kann mich da nur dem Dr. anschliessen. Telefonieren und SMS schreiben das sollte reichen. Diese ganzen anderen Spielereien nutzt man (ich) nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr.

Tipp : Geh doch mal in einen Supermarkt deiner Wahl (nicht ALdi) und schau dir dort in Ruhe diverse Testberichte und Bewertungen von Handys an, dann geh in einen Laden und teste deine Wahl in echt. (Ich weiss beides macht man eigentlich nicht. :-() (Papier und echt finde ich besser als I-net.)

Bei den Bewertungen pass auf ob die Gewichtung auch deinen Vorlieben entspricht. Es hilft dir ja nicht wenn ein Gerät aufgrund des MP3 Players besser abschneidet, du aber mehr Wert auf die Tastatur legst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Payne (26. März 2010)

Hehe, danke erst mal. Hab ja bisher ein Handy gehabt um wirklich nur zu telephonieren und sms zu schreiben. Die Kamera ist grottig und mehr kanns auch nicht. Die Tasten sind auch einfach zu laut (an sich - nicht der Ton!) >.<
Schade das ihr mir kein Modell nennen könnt :S Naja vllt finde ich tatsächlich noch eins (Mediamarkt ist ja in der Nähe).

Edit: Und mir fällt noch ein, dass ich jetzt besser mit der Tastatur schrieben kann, trotz kleiner Tasten (hab an den Einstellungen was verändert).


> Tja, die ganzen Funktionen benötigen ja auch Strom (zumindest wenn man sie nutzt).
> Aber so eine Akkulaufzeit ist schon arg wenig.
> Da mag man sich garnicht ausrechnen was passiert wenn man auch mal telefoniert.
> Eine mögliche Ursache für die kurze Akkulaufzeit könnte die ständige Netzsuche sein (kein Stand-by).


Das Handy wird dunkler, geht in die Tastensperre und wird ganz schwarz. Ich würde sagen das ist der Stand-by... Wenn ich auf den Hauptbildschirm gehe steht dort immer nur "Kein Netz". Also denk ich, kann man diese Möglichkeit leider ausschließen 

LG


----------



## Payne (27. März 2010)

So hab mich nochmal mit der ganzen Materie befasst und find irgendwie mal gar nix was wirklich passt...
Erst noch einmal zum LG ku990 - entweder haben die mir ein total defektes Gerät geschickt oder LG hat tatsächlich son Mist gebaut (ich bin von ersterem überzeugt). Das LG ku990 hält nach komplettem Aufladen ohne Unterbrechung 12h im Energiesparmodus und Stand-by - währenddessen habe ich für 2min die Kamera benutzt und 3 Bilder mit Blitz gemacht - mehr nicht! Oo
Dann: 2. gibt es bei der Qwertz Tastatur kein ä und kein ü.
3. Wenn ich über das Menü zum Kameramodus gehe, funktionieren die Einstellungen im Kameramodus nicht (ich kann nix antippen) - sowas funktioniert nur, wenn ich über den Auslöser der Kamera in de Kameramodus wechsle...
4. Macht das Netztteil beim Laden des Handys einen sehr hochfrequenten, leisen, andauernden Ton.
5. Von dem Stift der kaum aufgeht will ich jetzt mal nicht wieter reden ._." Ist eh sinnloser Schnickschnack...
6. Das schon Erwähnte nicht vorhandene Netz.

Hab also nochmal die Anforderungen an ein Handy überlegt: Kamera mit mind. 3MP und Blitz; MP3 Player; ein sehr ausdauernder Akku; am besten kein Radio, TV, UMTS oder sonst mir unbekannter Kram. Man sollte angezeigt bekommen, falls irgendwo bei irgendwas kosten eintreten könnten oder es zumindest vorher in der Beschreibung wiederfinden :/ Eine Qwertztastatur wär trotzdem schön... Aber egal mit welcher Tastatur sie sollte nicht zu hören sein - denn das ist bisher mit mein größtes Problem bei meinem Handy. Ansonsten werd ich wohl noch ein Weilchen bei meinem bleiben müssen - da es kein "wünsch dir was" gibt und die Geschäfte zzt. nix in der Art bringen ^^.


----------



## hemanheman (8. Dezember 2010)

befasse mich momentan auch mit dem thema "handysuche". für mich ein ziemlicher angebotsdschungel. ich liebäugel momentan mal wieder mit einem simlock-freien handy. schau dir mal die vertragsfreien handys von blau an! die haben ne ganz gute auswahl zu recht humanen preisen. mir persönlich gefällt das samsung corby 3g ganz gut. das müsste auch in etwa deine anforderungen erfüllen...


----------

